
Hipster Dev Stack - cviedmai
http://hipsterdevstack.tumblr.com/
======
tatalegma
FlatWhite.js Cortado.js RedEye.js Americano.js Barrista.js MacBook.js Cuppa.js

~~~
herokusaki
> MacBook.js

You'd get a cease and desist for that.

~~~
judk
Unibody.js skates the safer side of the line.

------
artpop
Next post needs to say:

“Only an idiot would still be using Gulp.js – Broccoli is the new hotness”

------
navs
mocha, chai, etc. I get it, it's a play on java. but are we eventually gonna
run out of namespaces for all these different tools and libraries. There are
only so many variations of tea and coffee we can use!

~~~
jamestomasino
I can't wait till someone gets to
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caff%C3%A8_corretto](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caff%C3%A8_corretto)

------
_RPM
This is really funny, I actually laughed out loud.

------
gregimba
This is not a dev stack.

~~~
AndyKelley
Agreed. It's all front end web stuff.

~~~
phazmatis
Might I humbly suggest Elixir with Mnesia as your backend, for the 1.5 weeks
that it's still hipster enough.

------
runawaybottle
The Yeoman post is pretty hilarious.

[http://hipsterdevstack.tumblr.com/post/26137366467/yeoman](http://hipsterdevstack.tumblr.com/post/26137366467/yeoman)

------
santouras
reminds me of something my coworker put together some time ago
[http://hipsterstack.herokuapp.com/](http://hipsterstack.herokuapp.com/)

~~~
dmix
Must be old, most of those tech choices are well adopted now. Not hipster
enough.

~~~
ForHackernews
No kidding, I got:

> "Use AngularJS on django with PostgreSQL"

Yes, that does sound like a very sensible and stable choice that many
respected firms are using.

------
tootie
JHipster is a real thing and it actually looks pretty promising:
[http://jhipster.github.io/](http://jhipster.github.io/)

------
judk
This site was active in 2012, but everyone moved on, only a couple of posts in
the past year.

------
platz
I was really hoping "Open in app" would take me to a special hipster Dev stack
app.

